# Magura Louise entlüften HILFE!!



## npk (4. April 2005)

Hi, 

als ich vorhin meinen hinteren Kolben gängig machen wollte,
habe ich leider ein bißchen weit rausgedrückt 

Naja zurückschieben ging einwandfrei nur muß jetzt entlüftet werden 
Natürlich habe ich keine Entlüftungskit zuhause.    Und es kommt
noch schlimmer, der Fahrradshop ist Werkstattmäßig komplett ausgebucht!   

Wer hat denn ein Servicekit zuhause und würde mir helfen???   
Für Essen und trinken sorge ich selbstverständlich   

BITTE HELFEN, BIN BIKE SÜCHTIG


----------



## 007ike (4. April 2005)

Ich hab da alles was du brauchst und auch schon x mal gemacht. Wenn du jedoch die Kolben so weit raus gedrückt hast, warum auch immer, würde ich das gute Teil zu Magura einschicken. Du weißt nämlich nicht ob du den Kolben wieder gerade eingedrückt hast! 
Aber versuchen können wir es auf deine eigene Verantwortung ruhig. Du müßtest aber irgendwie zu mir oder in meine Nähe kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npk (4. April 2005)

Super danke, hab dir schon meine Kontaktdaten per Mal geschickt


----------



## Oberaggi (4. April 2005)

Ich hätte ja auch noch ein Entlüftungskit, aber keine Ahnung und keine Zeit.  
Die Kontaktdaten hast Du ja....


----------



## devnull (4. April 2005)

@npk

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen auch die Koben meiner FR04 beim Leichtgängigmachen aus dem Sattel gedrückt. 
Ist aber absolut kein Problem, wenn Du die Kolben ohne rohe Gewalt wieder zurück gedrückt hast. Nur Dreck oder Sand sollte nicht zwischen Kolben, dessen Laufbuchse und Dichtung kommen.
Meine Louise hats problemlos überstanden.  

mfG
Chris


----------



## npk (4. April 2005)

@Oberaggi

An dich habe ich nun wirklich nicht gedacht. Mein Gott, ich habe
den größte Schrauber aus ganz Eschringen nicht angerufen     
 

Also 007 war so nett, und hat mir im Auftrag ihrer Königin sofort geholfen, auch
wenn ich 70km insgesamt fahren mußte. Es war lustig und war auch von Erfolg
gekrönt.

Empfehlenswerter User, gerne Wieder!   

PS: Natürlich wäre der weg zum Oberaggi nur 2km gewesen


----------

